# Chômage



## mmbb (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai quitté mon travail pour devenir assistante maternelle, seulement j'ai obtenu en avis défavorable juste parce que 75m2 n'est pas assez grand pour 2 enfants (oui oui c'est ce qu'il y a marquer). Du coup je n'ai pas pu avoir de formation, malgré ma demande d'assistance maternelle refusé pensée vous que je peut quand même touché le chômage ? Cela fait déjà 4mois que je suis sans revenu donc 1 seul celui de mon conjoint, toujours pas le droit d'apl ni rien du tout avec un loyer a 800€ une nourrice qui me coûte 300€ par mois et on rajoute les courses, les factures et les assurances. Cela devient difficile nous perdu 200 a 300€ par mois et les économies sont épuisé.


----------



## Catie6432 (20 Novembre 2022)

Si vous avez démissionné vous ne pouvez avoir de droits au chômage sauf si démission pour suivre par exemple votre conjoint si il bouge pour cause professionnelle. 
Pourquoi avoir démissionné avant d'avoir su si votre agrément vous était accordé ou non ? Mauvaise idée. Par ailleurs 75 m2 ne me paraît pas petit pour 2 enfants. Maintenant, nous ne connaissons pas tous les points éventuellement lié à cette remarque (composition de votre foyer ...). Peut être pouvez vous faire remonter au conseil départemental si vous estimez que cette décision est discutable. Dans tous les cas de figure, si d'aventure votre demande était revue il y aura encore du temps avant que vous puissiez exercer. 
Je chercherai urgence un autre travail. 
Bon courage !


----------



## kikine (20 Novembre 2022)

vouq avez quitté votre emploi pour devenir am et vous embauchez une am pour votre enfant?

pour le logement ce n'est pas qu'une question de taille mais aussi d'aménagement, on peut avoir un 100m2 avec peu de place pour bouger car plein de meubles ou autre et avoir un 80m2 avec plein de place....

concernant le chômage seul pôle emploi peut vous répondre


----------



## Nany88 (20 Novembre 2022)

Aïaïaï.... Vous auriez dû attendre d avoir l'accord avant de démissionner..... 
Mais comme dit plus au essayer de faire un courrier au conseil départemental pour voir exactement si il y'a possibilité de discuter cette décision... 
Chercher autre chose en attendant une réponse à votre courrier.... 
Et surtout pourquoi avez vous un 'nounou ? Vous avez démissionner donc arrêter le contrat pour garder votre petite....


----------



## Isa78 (20 Novembre 2022)

Il y a certainement une autre raison car à mes débuts j'étais dans un appartement de 70 m2 avec 2 chambres. J'ai eu un agrément pour 2 enfants alors que j'avais mes 2 enfants à moi âgés de 4 et 7 ans à l'époque.
Je pense qu'il y a forcément autre chose.


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Novembre 2022)

Si vous avez démissionné il faut voir avec pôle emploi tout cela change tellement souvent ! vous comptiez avoir 2 enfants tout de suite et apparemment vous avez un enfant à vous qui va chez une ass mat (et non nourrice) donc vous comptiez le garder et donc le laisser avec vous plus 2 autres enfants ? c'est peut-être là que çà a coincé nombre d'enfants et m2 ? dommage de ne pas vous êtes renseignée avant ... bon courage ... trouver un autre travail en attendant je ne vois que cela !!!


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Novembre 2022)

Pôle Emploi ne vous paiera pas un centime.
Il faut que vous recherchiez un travail, ou que multipliiez lez démarches prouvant que vous en chercher très activement. Si vous leur prouvez que vous vous démenez pour trouver un travail, peut-être..... je dis bien peut-être.. qu'ils accepteront de passer votre dossier en commission.
Mais il y a peu de chance...
Le fait que l'agrément ne vous soit pas accordé ne concerne pas POLE EMPLOI. Vous avez été effectivement très imprudente de démissionner avant de savoir si vous seriez agréée. Rien ne vous empêchait de poursuivre votre travail, de demander votre agrément en parallèle. Puisque tant que l'agrément n'est pas accordé vous ne pouvez pas faire votre formation initiale, qui reporte encore d'au moins 6 mois le délai pour démarrer des accueils..
Et les collègues, si elle laisse sa fille chez son ass mat, peut-être que c'est parce qu'elle ne veut pas perdre la place au cas où elle ait besoin.... ou ne veut pas planter son ass mat. Ne jugez pas cela ! Et si elle doit reprendre un autre travail qu'ass mat, elle a bien fait de conserver sa place chez la sienne....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Bizarre qu on vous refuse l agrément pour motif que 75m2 c est trop petit , pour moi il y a autre chose 

J ai commencer il y a 10 ans dans mon appartement de 69 M2 ou je vie seule avec mes 2 enfants , a l époque ils avaient 12 et 5 ans et j ai eu l agrément pour 2 enfants , 2 ans plus tard j obtenais ma 3 ieme place et maintenant j en ai 4 

C est pas les 75 M2 qui pose soucis , faut leur demander des précisions sur se refus 

Par contre vous avez démissionné beaucoup beaucoup trop tôt


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Novembre 2022)

Nanou je ne jugeais absolument pas le fait que son enfant soit chez une ass mat c'est bien normal puisque jusqu'ici elle travaillait encore ... je me demandais juste si c'était le nombre d'enfants (puisque je suppose qu'elle comptait reprendre son enfant avec les accueillis) et si c'est ce fait qui pouvait coincer ? m2 et nombre d'enfants ??? en tout cas c'est bizarre ce refus !


----------



## kikine (21 Novembre 2022)

je ne jugeais pas non plus 
je trouve juste bizarre, tu es dans la m**** financière, pas d'emploi donc perso la première économie que j'aurais faite c'est les frais de garde.. pour l'agrément et les 75m2  il faut voir comment c'est aménagé car si c'est encombré et qu'il n'y a pas ou peu d'espace pour bouger.... logique que cela soit refusé..


----------



## Griselda (21 Novembre 2022)

Il est effectivement dommage de n'avoir pas attendu d'avoir un autre emploi avant de démissionner.
Lors de la réunion d'information ne t'avait on pas renseigné sur toute la procédure qui, même quand on obtient un avis favorable, prendra encore plusieurs mois avant d'avoir le droit de commencer à accueillir et donc avoir au moins une partie de salaire qui tombe? 
Une fois que tu aurais eut un avis favorable tu aurais de toute façon du attendre qu'on te convoque pour ta première partie de formation obligatoire (plusieurs mois d'attente) et ce n'est qu'à l'issue de cette formation SI tu obtiens la moyenne à l'évaluation que ton Agrément est validé. C'est seulement là que tu peux commencer à accueillir SI tu as trouvé des contrats.

Quoi qu'il arrive le POLEmploi ne fait pas de sentiment, la règle est la même pour tout le monde: si tu démissionne tu as MINIMUM 4 mois de suspension de droit au chômage puis, au bout des 4 mois (pas avant) tu pourras faire un courrier pour demander de passer en commission (ce n'est pas automatique) et si ton dossier démontre que tu es en recherche d'emploi active alors peut être va t on te restituer tes droits. Attention il n'y a pas une Commission chaque jour et tout ça prends du temps aussi, même avec une restitution elle peut attendre encore plusieurs mois.

Mon conseil est de t'inscrire en interim pour retrouver du travail rapidement, d'autant plus si tu as conservé un mode d'accueil pour ton-tes enfants, tu es donc libre de prendre un poste assez rapidement.
Même en ayant trouvé un poste en Interim je pense que c'est bien de faire passer son dossier POLEmploi en commission au cas où à un moment tu as "un trou" entre 2 missions, une ARE pourrait t'être accordée?!

Bon courage.


----------



## bidulle (21 Novembre 2022)

vous devez avoir un sacré gros contrat avec votre ass mat pour que ça vous coute 300 €

dans la mesure ou vous ne travaillez pas pourquoi garder un si gros contrat  si ça pose soucis financièrement ?


----------

